
Islamic State uses encrypted messaging to recruit attackers - vivaamerica1
http://www.bbc.com/news/av/uk-england-london-41111682/how-is-tried-to-recruit-me-for-attacks
======
junkculture
The Paris attacks were coordinated by plain text SMS.

This is just propaganda designed to lead to curbs on encryption.

They won't focus on the real reason for modern terrorism, which is a certain
abhorrent fascist ideology masquerading as a religion.

